# [ebay] iPhone 3GS 16GB Vertragsfrei Neu



## BIG-MAM (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
 ich verkaufe zurzeit ein neues iPhone bei ebay.
 Vielleicht findet sich ja ein Interessent und Käufer hier im Forum,
 würde mich freuen.

 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=110496467501&Category=9355&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D1


----------



## BIG-MAM (28. Februar 2010)

Ich erdreiste mich mal, das hier ein bisschen nach oben zu schieben, da
 das Angebot heute Abend endet.


----------

